# My first main question, can I drop a 1000w hotplate in my ECB?



## wahouse8 (Dec 28, 2007)

I got an ECB... thanks, I am already starting to get the lingo!

It is the charcoal form but I want to have a hotplate for something constant.  Will this be enough to heat up*here in in the cold north... Currently 34 degrees outside.

The hotplate is on sale for 9.99!!!!

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## richtee (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, but ya gotta smoke them for 3 days before they get tender!


----------



## richtee (Dec 28, 2007)

Now, for the real answer... possibly. But I can get 250-ish with a good load of lump and a blanket around my ECB at 14Â° outside temp. I use a natural fiber type carpet  sisal- and wrap it around the body of the ECB, leaving the top damper open of course.


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 28, 2007)

You can do anything you like, it's your smoker. But I would stick with the charcoal.


----------



## wahouse8 (Dec 28, 2007)

I am going to guess that means underpowered and it won't work... can you suggest an alternate, what did you do to yours?

Aaron


----------



## wahouse8 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry... as I was typing you were posting.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that mine has a 1500 W element in it.  Mine struggles to hit 225 in weather any colder than freezing.  If I remember my geography classes right, Canada sees freezing temps on occassion!


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 29, 2007)

Brinkmann makes an electric element specifically to convert the charcoal unit into an electric unit. Its what I use in my freezer conversion. It costs in the neighborhood of $40.00. Got mine at the local Ace Hardware.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 29, 2007)

check this link out.....not charchol.........or lectric......but GAS.........that will get your temps up


http://gassmoker.com/index.htm


----------



## wahouse8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you again everyone... both for the electro and gas info... I am looking into the gassmoker now.


----------



## wahouse8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Walking Dude...  Is temp control on gas, pretty much like the grill, in which you just adjust it as you see it rising and falling?  Is there some form of automater?  

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## walking dude (Dec 30, 2007)

mossy mo can help you out on that............but with my grill/verticle smoker gasser......i can control the heat thru the dial on the grill face, plus using the shut off valve on the tank............


----------



## mossymo (Dec 30, 2007)

I am not sure I can help you with gas on your grill. I use propane for my 7 foot upright; I do use a knob like on a bbq grill to adjust the flame height by the amount of propane being used. I found Iwas not able to get to low enough temps so I added another regulator to the fuel line which has allowed me to reach even lower temps.

wahouse8
If you need, let me know and I will take a pic of the regulator I used to give you an idea of what I am babbling about !!!


----------



## desertlites (Dec 31, 2007)

Aaron, the first thing I did to my ecb was to drill a hole in the charcoal pan to run my plug through.I also have a 1000 watt hotplate in it,second hole was through the side to control the dial on the plate,5/8s spark plug socket works great to adjust the knob.and those 2 holes are perfect for bottem damper holes.I use a $2 space blanket around mine if cold outside,and old sleeping bag around that if real cold or windy.I rarely use charcoal anymore in my smokers,maybe if I q somthing.than a pan ( i have a small cast iron skillet) to put my chips in that goes on the hot plate-works great.good luck-


----------



## liquiddirt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a WSM and a ECB.  They both work very very well, but I do burn a whole lot less charcoal in the WSM.  When we go camping I bring the ECB because I am not worried about dinging it up.  Sometimes my wife wants a pork butt smoked when camping, also she loves Jambalaya and people get a kick out of watching you cook it.  I use a 6" banjo burner to cook my Jambalaya.  It is the perfect size to set the ECB on.  I just regulate the heat on the burner until I reach the desired temp and there you go.  I'm sure you have a small gas burner some place, just try that and see what happens.  The good thing about the gas burner is you can use it anyplace you like.  No limits because of electrical outlets.  I juse a small stand with a wood box for the wood.  It is a small tripod stand which comes with the mini pots used for Jambalaya.  I just set the tray on there and we are good to go.  Hope this helps.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 2, 2008)

dirt........you got some pics of this setup?


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm interested in that also


----------



## wahouse8 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey there MossyMO... I am looking at the afterburner and I think that is a one stop shop item... that is something I am definately into!  But I am so rookie I don't know, please sent me straight it I am wrong with that!

Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## walking dude (Jan 3, 2008)

aaron........best advice......email those folks at the link i posted.........they should be able to say wether or not you can the temps you are looking for........i KNOW you will be able to get the higher temps..........

now for cold smoking........email them and ask if this unit will get down that low.........or if you need to add a nother reg. like mossy uses

d88de


----------

